# Anyone have EMDR done?



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

For my next few counseling sessions I will have this method of psychotherapy done. I have researched it and is all legit, but I was wondering if anyone has had it or knows anything about it? I know it is to help with psychological distress and post traumatic stress syndrome which i am told I have. Just wondering if it is worth having to re-live a traumatic event(s) in order to get better, or if this has ever made anyone worse off?

Thanks!
Stumble


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I've seen success with it.

Never have heard of anyone complaining that it hurt things.



stumblealong said:


> For my next few counseling sessions I will have this method of psychotherapy done. I have researched it and is all legit, but I was wondering if anyone has had it or knows anything about it? I know it is to help with psychological distress and post traumatic stress syndrome which i am told I have. Just wondering if it is worth having to re-live a traumatic event(s) in order to get better, or if this has ever made anyone worse off?
> 
> Thanks!
> Stumble


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

This is what my husband's therapist specializes in. 
I don't think he's started it yet though, but will let you know.


----------

